# Which cargo rack for Bianchi Veloce?



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

I know it's not strictly a commuting/touring bike, but my new '05 Veloce has rack mounts above the rear hub, and I'd like to use them. Can anyone recommend a good cargo rack? I would not be carrying heavy loads or panniers on this kind of bike, though a tail light mount would be nice. 

The odd thing about this Bianchi frame is that there are no mounting holes on the seat stays, so I assume the upper end of the rack has to be clamped on somehow. I've looked at a few racks at various LBS' in the area and some of them do look like they come with some plastic-coated C-clamps that might do the trick, but it would be nice to know if there is a particular type or model that works best w/o damaging the paint. One LBS employee told me that their shop uses a gizmo that clamps across both stays and has braze-ons on it to which the rack attaches.

Thanks...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I use an avenir rear rack and it came with a bracket to attach a tail light. As far as mounting the rack using the rubber padded clamps, it should work fine since the seat stay mounts stabilize the rack and the mounts down by the rear dropout actually bear the weight. If you LBS has a gizmo to mount to the seat stays that is better. If the cost is not prohibitive, I would have the shop install it. I installed my own in about 30 minutes, but my frame was "rack ready". I posted a picture of my tail light mount previously, but I post the pictures again if you want. I don't get home until 10:30pm EST and the photos are on my laptop. A little inventiveness goes a long way when setting your bike up for commuting or touring.


----------

